

How to Hide the WhatsApp Last Seen Timestamp on your iOS and Android Devices - tlouds
http://www.thegeekyglobe.com/how-to-hide-the-whatsapp-last-seen-timestamp-on-your-ios-and-android-devices.html

======
thewarrior
This is outdated advice. Whatsapp has since added the feature to their Android
and Java apps. If you want to hide your last seen time just update your app to
the latest version.

One interesting thing they've done is that if you hide your last seen time you
can't see anyone elses either. Pretty clever on their part as it ensures that
most people won't do it.

------
amyunus
I did it by use no any app. Just use airplane mode the read the message. After
finish reading message, I turn off the airplane mode.

